# Two Loved Northern Virginia Kitties need foster placement



## BrodieCali (Aug 21, 2004)

HI everyone 
I was referred to this board by someone on an Italian Greyhound message board. What a great site! I was hoping someone out there could help a friend of mine out. She is in a pinch.

Natalie and her husband are moving back in with their folks temporarily. Unfortunately they were informed that their two kitties are not welcome in their home.

Natalie and Eric are despirately searching for a foster home for these two cats. Both are altered and up to date on shots. Kali is three years old and a tourtie marked DSH. Abby is a 7 year old white and grey DSH, who was declawed in the front before Natalie and Eric adopted her. 

Natalie will be out of her apartment as of this sunday. So, she needs help.. and quick! If anyone out there has any ideas, or would be willing to foster two indoor spoiled rotten kitties for approximately 1 year, please let me know!

Thank you so [email protected]

Heather, Brodie and Cali's Mom :lol:


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm in Virginia too, but unfortunately I can't take them... I'll ask around. I volunteer at an organization that has many foster homes for their kitties... maybe one of them can take the kitties in for a year. Where in Virginia are you?


----------



## BrodieCali (Aug 21, 2004)

I live in Fairfax, they are moving to Fairfax. I am sure they would be willing to drive a ways though if foster arrangements could be made.

Thank you for your response!


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm sorry but I wasn't able to find anyone. I'm also in Fairfax... well, Fairfax County. I wish I could have helped...

It's Monday now, so what ended up happening to the cats?


----------

